# When do boy dogs start lifting their legs???



## yuleane (May 3, 2009)

My German Shepherd is by now six months and still does not lift his leg... hes is peeing on his front paws by now








I never had a boy dog before, so I am not sure about how this all works.
Do I have to show him how?


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Well... some do, some don't.
I had mostly boy GSDs all my life (except for my girls Aprille and, now, Molly). Except for Arrow and Sidney... none of my boys are leg-lifters. Arrow was intact all his life and Sidney was neutered at 5 yo. Byron was neutered at 9 months and never lifted his leg and Gus (is going under the knife tomorrow actually at 15 mo) never did either. Maybe it comes with sexual maturity (?!?!?).
Ana


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

Both males I have started around 1 yr and sometimes they still squat.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Is he neutered?

If yes, it might take him a while. If no, then he'll get it eventually. Is he with other male dogs? If yes, then he'll see them doing it and when he's mature enough, he’ll do it.

My male Rorie didn't start lifting his leg until a had a foster dog who was lifting his leg all over the place. After that there was no stopping Rorie. I think was close to 1 year old.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Max still pees in a squat position. At least with us, he has never seen a dog lift or I think he would convert. I think that will change once we can get him socialized with Clover's play group which are mostly males.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think Brady was around a year old too


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Max rarely lifted his leg - he always squatted. Sammy is about 19 months old and I've never seen him lift his leg, even when we walk around our neighborhood or walk at the state park where there are lots of males lifting their legs. I like it because my other two males would have a peeing contest and they killed two big maple trees and many bushes in our yard!


----------



## yuleane (May 3, 2009)

Ohh ok, well then I don't have to worry







. Well hes not neutered yet and he is only hanging out with girls. So that could be the reason. He does not even squat down though, he just stands their and starts peeing. Sometimes he is even running around and pees. It used to be real bad in the house... he pretty much left a trail behind him







.. but he is getting better.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It was hardly the proud moment I'd envisioned. Grimm sniffed a promising tree on his LEFT side, then smugly lifted his RIGHT leg to pee into empty air. ( and yes, the neighbors saw, too!) It began at about a year. 

Mortifying postscript: He not only still does that sometimes, but he also sometimes sniffs a fascinating bush, walks away, looks pensive... and THEN lifts his leg, peeing again into empty air. (why are the neighbors always outdoors??)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When Balto was just starting to lift his leg, one morning he was really sleepy and he lifted his front paw. I actually saw the OMG! moment when he put down the front paw and lifted the rear.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyWhen Balto was just starting to lift his leg, one morning he was really sleepy and he lifted his front paw. I actually saw the OMG! moment when he put down the front paw and lifted the rear.




























































That cracked me up! 

Dublin used to do the "Elvis" He's swivel his hips to one side and weeeeeeeeeee.... all over his front foot.









Timer used to lift but with age has reverted to a squat of sorts..... Guinness has lifted since ......geez...... a year?? 

Some never do bother-


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Sir's around 4 years old, isn't neutered(since he had pneumonia when we got him a few weeks ago the vet's holding off), and his previous owner bred him at least once and he still only lifts his leg about half the time. The other half the time he does a weird stretch to avoid peeing on his front legs - his front legs straight with his back legs stretched out as far he can get them(think a push-up in the 'up' position).

He's a weird boy.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso is 2.5 yr old and intact and rarely lifts his leg. I think I first really saw him do it around a year or so
He does do it when we are somewhere new at times, never really on walks, and then other times to mark over our spayed female's pee (but not all the time) 

He does more of a "stretch" like thing mentioned above to pee most of the time!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

O God Patti, can I tell you how much this story made my day????


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

My dog is neutered, and does the leaning/stretching to pee thing. He was raised with a female.


----------

